# Emergency C sections



## MrsCLH (May 3, 2011)

Hi everyone

It feels like every birth story we've had lately has concluded in an emergency C section and its just got me thinking. Is it actually possible to just opt for a C section right from the start? Of the ladies that have had an emergency one - looking back, do you wish you'd just been booked in section for the section in the first place and avoided all the complications that lead to an emergency one?

Interested in everyone's thoughts on this.

MrsH x


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 3, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> It feels like every birth story we've had lately has concluded in an emergency C section and its just got me thinking. Is it actually possible to just opt for a C section right from the start? Of the ladies that have had an emergency one - looking back, do you wish you'd just been booked in section for the section in the first place and avoided all the complications that lead to an emergency one?
> 
> ...



Hi MrsH, I had an emercency C section 10 yrs ago, everything was going pretty well in the pregnancy, so I never thought of opting for a C Section, it never entered my mind.  At 33 weeks everything changed, I had an Emercency section under general anasthetic because I got HELLP Syndrome, so even if I had asked for a C Section I still wouldn't of had that one at the proper time.  You just never know what's around the corner.  Best wishes Sheena


----------



## PhoebeC (May 3, 2011)

Well mine was a forceps delivery after 36 hours of induction with pre-eclampsia, but they told me at any stage i might need to have one. I thought they might tell mem to stop pushing and wheel me down, Which is why i wasnt allowed to eat or drink in that time. I could swill my mouth with water and they let me have a sponge in my mouth while pushing, i was dying for some water.

I think because we take longer to recover they prefer us not to have one unless we really have to. I think they are a last option, with what we all have to go through before they even think about it.

Maybe speak to your team about it.

Im glad i didnt have to, my recovery was hard enough without it. 

xxx


----------



## sugarfreerach (May 4, 2011)

ive been thinking this as well (seeing obst today as well) and apparently elective c section is less stressful and recovery time is a lot better than it used to be.  I am thinking that most inductions end failing and having an emerg c sec anyway (lot more stressful if rushed to theatre)


----------



## MrsCLH (May 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. Rach - sounds like you're on my wavelength at the moment! I'm at hosp next Tues for my 20 week scan so might bring it up then.


----------



## sugarfreerach (May 4, 2011)

ooh ive got mine this friday!!! will you want to know the sex?


----------



## xxlou_lxx (May 4, 2011)

well i went into my appointment under the assumption id have a planned section only to be told that id be induced!! and guess what failed induction and emergency c section, I wish it had been planned! I dont know how you tell via ctg machine if ur having contractions tho as mine showed up 57% everytime i had a tightening (as they called them) but these were not classed as contractions because when the doc did the vaginal exam they could not get up far enough to feel if i was dialated or not! (sorry if tmi) I have always always had problems re cervical smears beacause i have a retroverted uterus (a colposcopy showed this) but was never documented so everytime i mentioned it I was disregarded! to this day I still do not know if i was in labour! sure as hell felt like it! had to waddle like john wayne to toilet couldnt pee sitting down cos the pain in my butt was unreal! so god knows! still bothers me that I dont know actually! 

wish to god they had just planned the section tho definitely!


----------



## PhoebeC (May 4, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> Thanks guys. Rach - sounds like you're on my wavelength at the moment! I'm at hosp next Tues for my 20 week scan so might bring it up then.



Well if they are anything like the team i saw, they never tell you a clear answer to questions like this. Hopefully yours do. I got lots of we will be able to tell you next time.

I got my outlined induction date at 34 weeks to be induced at 37, then they kept me in and induced me the next day. I had wanted to know roughly so i could work out when to start my maternity leave.

Enjoy the scan, really good when your this far 

x


----------



## Twitchy (May 5, 2011)

(Sorry about large font, eye probs & want to be able to see & check what I've writeen after I post it lol!)

i've had two "semi-elective emergency c -secionts.  The first was at 34w 5d due to severe pre eclampsia, the second cos hte placenta started to fail & was at 35w 6d. I was very, very lucky to have a wonderful, experienced, pragmatical Obs Consultant who specialised in diabetic pregnancies & had decades of experience. Right from the start he warned me a c section was likely - first time round I was gutted, but the recovery although a few weeks was fine. (the pe itself prob caused more probs - I don't honestly think I'd have survived a natural delivery!!). Second time round I was firmly of the opinion that actually I trusted this doc, he knew his stuff, I wanted him there for the birth & II wanted everything calm & controlled & as safe as poss for baby - after all, the whole point is to have a live child, which will be with you for 'life'; a birth is a matter of hours (& some might say lifestyle choice, doh!!) This time, I think if they had induced me by hte time baby was born it would have been too late for her, she was already producing loads of extra red blood cells due to low oxygen levels in the womb, the docs comment was birthing the next day would have been 'pushing it'.

One thing I'd say about c sections is whoever described them as for those "too posh to push" had plainly never had one, dignified it ain't! You feel pretty exposed but really that's not the pressing hting on your mind I guess! It's probably no more/less dignified than a 'natural' birth other than there are more people in the room.  Honestly, they aren't that scary (eye surgery is infinitely worse I can tell you!) and you're focussed on baby so that helps.

Best of luck everyone with bumps!!


----------



## newbs (May 5, 2011)

My first labour was quick and relatively easily resulting in a natural delivery even though I had pre-eclampsia so second time round I assumed, very wrongly, that it would be similar.  I think the reason, however, was the fact that I was induced - the first time I went into labour naturally - the second labour went wrong almost immediately resulting many hours later in an emergency c-seciton under general anaesthetic.  If I had known I would need a c-section then yes I would have elected so I would have at least seen my daughter's birth but I feel the problem is actually with the induction so would never opt to be induced again if things were going ok (have no plans for more children anyway though).


----------



## Cate (May 5, 2011)

I had an elective section the first time - eye consultant concerned about affect of pushing on my dodgy blood vessels.

I had an emergency section the second time, I was booked in for an elective at 36 weeks, waters broke at 31 weeks and he was extended breech so had to come out asap due to risk of a foot slipping through 

For me, the experience wasn't any different to be honest - the "emergency" section took place 8 hours after they decided I needed it (I'd just eaten breakfast so had to wait) so I had a bit of time to get to grips with it all.


----------



## MrsCLH (May 5, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone, i really appreciate u sharing your stories. I'm not scared of a section, or determined to aim for a natural birth, just want to do what's safest. Rach - not going to find out, want a surprise, are u? Would be interested to know what sort of reaction u get when u ask about having an elective section x


----------



## sugarfreerach (May 6, 2011)

hmm i'll have to be very brave tp pluck up the courage to ask Mrs CLH, my consultant is a bit of a dragon.  Shes made me cry twice at each appointment, makes me feel like a massive waste of space. Im hopefully finding out the sex today though, if they cant tell im not too fussed, cant wait to see baby again!


----------



## bev (May 6, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> Thanks so much everyone, i really appreciate u sharing your stories. I'm not scared of a section, or determined to aim for a natural birth, just want to do what's safest. Rach - not going to find out, want a surprise, are u? Would be interested to know what sort of reaction u get when u ask about having an elective section x




Hi MrsCLH,

How refreshing to hear that you dont want to know the sex of your baby. I found it was the only thing that got me through the labour - the excitement of finding out.Bev


----------



## grahams mum (May 7, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> Thanks so much everyone, i really appreciate u sharing your stories. I'm not scared of a section, or determined to aim for a natural birth, just want to do what's safest. Rach - not going to find out, want a surprise, are u? Would be interested to know what sort of reaction u get when u ask about having an elective section x



is not scary my story but is not a very good one thinking that in total i had 8 operation in my uterus and i never had any problems but not this time !!!!


----------



## MrsCLH (May 9, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi MrsCLH,
> 
> How refreshing to hear that you dont want to know the sex of your baby. I found it was the only thing that got me through the labour - the excitement of finding out.Bev



Hi Bev - you're not the first person to suggest that it helps with getting through the labour!

Rach - can't believe your consultant has made you cry - that's terrible! Were you able to ask about having a section? And did you find out what you're having?!

x


----------



## Lizzzie (May 9, 2011)

I think the nhs state that if you want a c-section and don't medically 'need' one, they have the right to say no, but won't always (see nhs preg handbook) depending on circumstances.

On the grounds that a lot of diabetic mums get induced because drs like them to be delivered b4 40 weeks ~(because of early placenta breakdown?), and a lot of inductions end up in emergency c-sections, and emergency c-sections are a lot more stressful to all concerned than elective ones, it seems that you have a strong case to ask!

my c-sect was elective d/t various complications and i did have a much easier time that those on the ward who went through however-many hours of induction / cramps / contractions first... and most importantly, i think my health and baby's health definitely benefited as a result (that is, after putting the complications, which would have ruled out a natural birth, aside).


----------



## smile4loubie (May 10, 2011)

I think the words "emergency c-section" put the fear in you but tbh mine was't stressful in the slightest. I kinda expected it all really. I guess thats because of talking with alot of you and yours ending up with a c-section. Do I wish they had just done the c-section without inducing me??? YES but only because the pain from the pesseries etc was terrible.. apparently I never went into full labour as i never dialated but i was having definate pain/contraction like feelings which they explained was due to the pesseries (which did NOTHING to start labour) and needed an epidural for that alone. I wasnt scared or stressed by the thought of a c-section, I just wanted my baby here healthy and safe. stay positive and calm what ever happens =) xxx
The best way to go I found is don't expect it to go to plan lol


----------



## Laura22 (May 10, 2011)

I also had an emergency c-section.

As most of you all know I was due to be induced on 1st April and had to go for weekly CTG monitoring. But on the day of my last session they did a c-section as Imogen was distressed and had to be rushed off to NICU.

I had a check and I wasn't in labour, dilated or anything related to labour! But on my discharge letter it says I was in the 3rd stage of labour for 2 minutes which is the closest I got to being in labour.

Unlike Loubie, I was TERRIFIED at the thought of having an emergency c-section. I was in tears, panicking and thinking that the worst had happened. When i signed the consent forms, my hands were shaking so much I got half my signature wrong! And when the doctors went through the list of what could go wrong I was petrified!

But it wasn't too bad in the end. Imogen is here, healthy and happy and that's all I care about now. She's 6 weeks old on Thursday 

I wouldn't advise writing a birth plan. It rarely goes TO plan lol x


----------

